# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  Restore failed for Server

## میلاد قاضی پور

سلام .مدتی پیش تصمیم گرفتم ویندوزم رو عوض کنم و از همه فایلهای از جمله دیتابیسم بک آپ گرفتم . بعد از تعویض ویندوز وقتی خواستم فایل bak رو در اس کیو ال سرور ریستور کنم اروری که در عنوان تاپیک میبینید پیش اومد و من به هیچ شکلی نتونستم اون دیتابیسم رو ریستور کنم . البته خوشبختانه فایل ام دی اف رو داشتم و با استفاده از اون دیتابیس رو اتچ کردم اما هنوز دلیل وجود اون ارور رو نمیدونستم . تا اینکه امروز یه بار دیگه ویندوزم رو عوض کردم و میخواستم باز هم با استفاده از فایل bak دیتابیسم رو ریستور کنم. مجددا اون ارور پیش اومد . تصمیم گرفتم هرجوری هست مسدله رو حل کنم . توی این سایت گشتی زدم اما پر بود از تاپیکهایی که کسی براشون جواب چاره سازی در این مورد نداشت . اما من بیشتر جستجو کردم و حالا چون میدونم چقدر همچین ارور هایی میتونه برای کاربرا وقت گیر باشه تصمیم گرفتم راه حلم رو بذارم . 

بعد از باز کردن پتجره ریستور دیتابیس ، گزینه from device رو انتخاب کنید و مسیر فایل bak رو وارد کنید . در قسمت مشخص شده با عنوان to database نیز نام دیتابیستون رو انتخاب و در لیست دیتابیس های موجود در پایین صفحه دیتا بیس مورد نظرتون رو انتخاب کنید . 


حالا در قسمت option گزینه overwrite the existing database رو تیک بزنید و در قسمت لیست های وسط صفحه هم فایل ام دی اف و ال دی اف رو به ترتیب وارد کنید . 



خب به نظر میرسه مشکل حل خواهد شد . امتحان کنید .

----------

